# Yamaha HPDI vs Merc Pro XS



## fishnfool (Jul 23, 2004)

I'm getting ready to order a new boat and am 95% sure I'm going to put a Yamaha VMAX HPDI 250 on it but am slightly considering a Mercuriy Pro XS 250. I have had good luck with the Yamahas but have never owned a Mercury. My questions are how much if any stronger will the Mercury be and how well have the Pro XS motors held up?

I don't have a Mercury dealer close to me, it is more expensive, and I've had good luck with Yamahas so far (am running the same motor in 225 on current boat). I will however buy the Merc if it is that much better.....

Thanks!


----------



## ANGEL (May 21, 2004)

Might Want To Pm Havens 
He Has One On His Southshore


----------



## CaptPb (Jan 26, 2005)

As usual the black motors will always be the fastest, but when it doesn't want to work call FEMA to get a check.


----------



## kingfisherred (Aug 12, 2005)

*Hpdi*

Never owned a Merc alway's been Yamaha so i cannot commit on the Merc, But I am Currently running a 2003 Yamaha Vmax Hpdi on a 22ft Pathfinder, Only routine maint mostly done by myself, I have always run ringfree along with only Yamalube oil.
Currently showing 1300 hrs on the tach, Never a single problem "Knockonwood"
Fuel milage is 4-4.5 mpg at 5000rpm at 45-48 mph. One of the most important things to me on any outboard is do not skimp on your fuel filtration system. Not sure if they still make the Vmax Hpdi anymore.


----------



## fishnfool (Jul 23, 2004)

I agree about the reliability of the Yamaha. I've had very good luck with them as well. The question is will the Merc outperform it by a long shot and if so, how have they been holding up. Looks like they come with a 5 year warranty now so that isn't an issue but it costs more and I will have to drive a ways to find a Merc dealer to work on it.


----------



## snagltoothfrecklefish (Jul 27, 2004)

Bass and Walleye boats does good comparisons on the motors. The Mercury is faster and gets better mileage. It also has a more throaty sound to it. There seems to be a sigma against mercury in saltwater, but they are great motors if you want the extra speed.


----------



## TimOub007 (Jun 10, 2005)

I don't own either dog in this hunt, but would lean towards the Merc. I've never owned a Merc but don't like the big block HPDI's.

As far as B&WB's magazine goes, they are not very objective in my opinion. I've never read a "bad" review in that magazine. When they switched editors about 2 years ago it went down hill fast. That editor just left so we'll see if it improves. If not I'm letting my subscription run out in May.

T


----------



## HillCountry-Ford-Kawasaki (Feb 15, 2005)

both great motors--fuel effeciency might be slightly better with the Optimax at mid-range RPM's. Speed is no question in the Merc's corner. As a matter of fact, the Mercury 250 XS is faster than the Yamaha 300 HPDI on the same hull with the same prop!!!!!!

Reliability--similar with these 2 models. The big Bore Yamaha's have had their share of issues in the past.


----------



## fishnfool (Jul 23, 2004)

I just ordered it with a Yamaha but can obviously still change that for a little while. Hard to believe that power can be that much different with the same gear ratio and same hp rating (aren't they required to be withing 10% or so of the labeled hp)??? This isn't the first time I've heard this though.


----------



## HillCountry-Ford-Kawasaki (Feb 15, 2005)

Merc Racing Motors Are Always 10% Over. Yamaha Are Usually Right On Or Slightly Less.....the Gear Ratio To Get With The Merc 250 Xs Is The Sportmaster Lower Unit With A 1.62 Ratio. (bullet Nose Cone). Yamaha Does Not Offer That Type Of Lower Unit-makes A Big Difference.


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

fishnfool,

I agree with RNBio, about Merc, Having said that I will never again own a Yammy HPDI motor. FOUR STROKE YES , 2 stroke NO. I know I know , they are theorectically sound motors,(I have owned 6 Yammys) of various sizes and models. I have several guide buddys and myself included that have went through a PILE of yammy HPDI'S and a few OX-66's . The #1 cylinder seems to be the latest culprit?? I personally have BLOWNED up 2 in the last 4 years. I do not Dog my engines at all, actually I babied the last one to a tee and it still gave it up at 175 hours.. I currently run a 4 stroke Suzuki. Just like kingfishered, said he has a huge amount of hours and is still truckin' It seems when you get a GOOD one, ya get one that will hang in there with ya..

I am sure yours will have a long and dependable life,and they do get sound Gas mileage . Most of them are the same as my Suzy. 

Having said all this ,they are constantly monitoring the HPDI'S and they will again rein , a SOLID BUY , NO DOUBT!!! , Run Ring Free and a good High quality Filter (Racor) . Keep your o2 sensor fresh.. 

Brad


----------



## fishnfool (Jul 23, 2004)

Seems like you all are talking a bout the 250XS merc from Mercury racing. I am considering the Mercury Optimax 250 Pro XS sold by Mercury but built by Mercury racing. It comes with the normal mercury warranty and is serviceable by normal Merc dealers. It has the 1.75 gear case. Anyone have comments on that motor vs Yamaha HPDI as far as performance goes?


----------



## rvrrat14 (Sep 9, 2006)

I own a new Vamx HPDI 200 on a Pathfinder 2200.

I have owned two Mercury's, 1 Johnson, and now the Yamaha.

My local dealer sells E-tec and Yamaha. The four strokes require lots of regular maintenance and the two strokes are still the way to go unless the motor runs non-stop all day.

I know lots of folks that have depended upon the Yamaha for years and years. Pathfinder rigs their boats with Yamaha's, so that tells me alot. 

The HPDI has a proven track record. The Mercury is a Mercury. Both motors should be fine, so chose the one that your deler recommends and is closer should any repairs be needed. Also, ask the mechanics at the dealer.

good luck and best wishes on the new rig!


----------



## ccrocker1313 (Oct 23, 2005)

Performance Not A Hole Lot Of Difference Fuel Use A Lot Yamaha Will Get You Better There Price Again Yamaha Will Run Less.warranty Yamaha Has A 6 Yr Going Mercury Maybe Only 5 Not Sure.


----------



## Wading Mark (Apr 21, 2005)

fishnfool said:


> Seems like you all are talking a bout the 250XS merc from Mercury racing. I am considering the Mercury Optimax 250 Pro XS sold by Mercury but built by Mercury racing. It comes with the normal mercury warranty and is serviceable by normal Merc dealers. It has the 1.75 gear case. Anyone have comments on that motor vs Yamaha HPDI as far as performance goes?


The two XS engines are pretty much the same. It will smoke the Yamaha. The Yamaha will seem like a dog after testing both. I have a 225 Optimax and a friend of mine has a 225 HPDI on the same boat and he can't run with me. Not to say that the Yamaha is a bad engine, but it isn't in the same speed class as the XS.


----------



## fishnfool (Jul 23, 2004)

Thanks Wading Mark, that is the info I was looking for! I'm checking on the price difference and may get my first Mercury on this boat!


Is Mercury made in the US (that' another big plus for me if so!)?


----------



## Wading Mark (Apr 21, 2005)

fishnfool said:


> Is Mercury made in the US (that' another big plus for me if so!)?


It sure is. BTW, Mercury engines are very hard to overheat.


----------



## ssb (Sep 2, 2004)

*Rb*



******* Biologist said:


> Less.....the Gear Ratio To Get With The Merc 250 Xs Is The Sportmaster Lower Unit With A 1.62 Ratio. (bullet Nose Cone).
> 
> what are you running SM1.62 on?


----------



## HillCountry-Ford-Kawasaki (Feb 15, 2005)

I Had A 300x With A 1.62 Lower Unit On An Scb.....


----------



## ssb (Sep 2, 2004)

*Rnb*

Thanks, that explains the SM gearcase. You are right!

For our "all around use" the TM 175 or 162 fits our use better.

For speed only and total surface driving and running the SM162 is hell of a lower gear case .

We are running a 300 XS on a 24 VDR Southshore 
and the 300 is a few miles an hour faster than the 250 on same boat.

Also have a 250 XS going on a brand new Model 26 VDR Southshore.

The 26 VDR is the longer 24 with higher sides, bigger bow with more fishing area, and some changes at rear of hull.


----------



## ssb (Sep 2, 2004)

*Motors*

For same boat comparisons of motors for on a 24 VDR SouthShore contact

Glenn Rector is running a 300 Yammie HPDI 
John Havens is running a 250 XS
Cliff @ Southshore is running a 300XS

Cliff has run all 3 hulls with motors on them at one time or another with 300xs on 24 up to 68 miles an hour.


----------



## fishnfool (Jul 23, 2004)

So what was the difference in performance between the 300 Yamaha and 250 XS Merc?


What is the difference in the Mercury racing 250XS and the MErcury Optimax 250 Pro XS other than price and warranty????


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

*Yamaha vs Mercury*

PM Bassfreaks he has blown up 3 yamaha power heads this year alone.His new boat has a mercury


----------



## Wading Mark (Apr 21, 2005)

fishnfool said:


> So what was the difference in performance between the 300 Yamaha and 250 XS Merc?
> 
> What is the difference in the Mercury racing 250XS and the MErcury Optimax 250 Pro XS other than price and warranty????


250 XS still has the power edge, according to most people. I don't believe there is much of a difference between the two XS engines to justify paying a higher price.

Plus, the 300 HPDI has terrible resale.


----------



## ssb (Sep 2, 2004)

fishnfool said:


> So what was the difference in performance between the 300 Yamaha and 250 XS Merc?
> 
> What is the difference in the Mercury racing 250XS and the MErcury Optimax 250 Pro XS other than price and warranty????


Miles per hour is the same on 24 VDR SouthShore.


----------



## fishnfool (Jul 23, 2004)

Thanks for all the info, sure sounds like Merc Pro XS 250 is the way to go as compared to HPDI 250. I'm waiting to see how much more it will cost but may go that route. They have the same gear ratio so I'm assuming I can run more pitch and keep rpms up with the Merc.


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

2 for me in 4 years !!! As I stated earlier, and I can give you a list of more that will extend through the front door!



Capt.Bob said:


> PM Bassfreaks he has blown up 3 yamaha power heads this year alone.His new boat has a mercury


----------



## Capt Scott Reeh (Jan 21, 2006)

fishnfool,

I have been on all of the above mentioned SS 24 VDRs and can tell you hands down that the Mercs are the way to go.I run a E-TEC right now but my next motor will be the 250XS.The 300 requires you to run super unleaded fuel only!Thats per Mercury!The 250, you can run regular unleaded no problem.I ran Cliff's 24 VDR w/ 300xs for 4 days and can tell you that if you cruise at 4200-4500 rpm you will get awesome fuel mileage.Start running 5200-5500 and it will fall off pretty good.Well, we can look at fuel mileage one way.If we were worried about it we wuoldn't even own boats or trucks!Fuel mileage is a small price to pay when you start playing w/ our high performance toys!Good luck on you future perchase.


----------



## fishnfool (Jul 23, 2004)

Thanks, Scott. I think I'm going with the Merc. I need to call and see how much it will cost over the Yamaha I ordered it with.


----------



## Wading Mark (Apr 21, 2005)

fishnfool said:


> Thanks, Scott. I think I'm going with the Merc. I need to call and see how much it will cost over the Yamaha I ordered it with.


Good choice. I think you will be very happy with that engine. BTW, what boat is it going on?


----------



## fishnfool (Jul 23, 2004)

TranCat with 250 Pro XS. MY partner is getting an XLR8 LS and also ordered it with a Yamaha but thinking of putting the Pro XS on it.


----------



## stew1tx (Oct 15, 2004)

Man I sure wish u were putting the merc racing motor on it hehehe. Still considering selling my 200 Yami and replacing it with the 200xs. I have searched over and over for someone running it on a flats boat like ours to no success. A capt in fl used to run one on his L&B skiff and said nothing would touch it, but then again that is basically a bass boat.


----------



## fishnfool (Jul 23, 2004)

I just can't go without the warranty. I talked to a couple guys who told me those motors are known to have lots of issues but are absolutely the strongest made. I think the Pro XS is a good compromise since it comes from racing but is warrantied by Merc. Now I just have to find one!


----------



## Wading Mark (Apr 21, 2005)

fishnfool said:


> I just can't go without the warranty. I talked to a couple guys who told me those motors are known to have lots of issues but are absolutely the strongest made. I think the Pro XS is a good compromise since it comes from racing but is warrantied by Merc. Now I just have to find one!


There aren't any issues with the engine as long as you take care of it. Flush and add oil and you should be the champ on the bay. Well, at least until I show up with my Merc.


----------



## stew1tx (Oct 15, 2004)

Or until I show up with mine hehehe... But no one will keep up with Ape...


----------



## Wading Mark (Apr 21, 2005)

stew1tx said:


> Or until I show up with mine hehehe... But no one will keep up with Ape...


What kind of Merc are you getting? You'll find out why they have earned the nickname "Yamadog". They are good engines, just not high in the power heirarchy.

I might be able to keep up with the Ape if I get a LB with a 300xs. Only one way to find out.


----------



## fishnfool (Jul 23, 2004)

I ordered a Pro XS 250 today. I'm going Friday to put a deposit down so the dealer can order it. As soon as Tran has the boat ready, I'll go pick it up and take it to get the motor done.


I'm anxious to see how it runs!


----------



## Bottom Finder (Dec 4, 2006)

fishnfool said:


> I ordered a Pro XS 250 today. I'm going Friday to put a deposit down so the dealer can order it. As soon as Tran has the boat ready, I'll go pick it up and take it to get the motor done.
> 
> I'm anxious to see how it runs!


Great choice, just out of curiousity who had the best deal on the Merc?


----------



## fishnfool (Jul 23, 2004)

I'll send you a PM. I'm glad to tell where I found the best prices but don't want to do any advertising for or against anyone on here.


----------

